# Neighbours Cat coming into the house!



## phila (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi,

I have a problem that im hoping someone could advise me on.

I dont have any pets myself but it seems there's a cat thats just abit too fearless for its own good about, not sure who's cat it is. Ive seen it in the garden before & usually with Cats if you move the door handle or look out the window they quickly leave. But with this one all that does is encourage him/her to come over & sit right outside the door - day or night.
Last week with the backdoor open i was sitting watching TV when i see something move out the corner of my eye & it was the cat standing there just looking at me, as i jumped up it casually strolled out into the kitchen & out the door! 
Today with the door open i was in the kitchen making some lunch when guess who appeared having a little nosey in from the step. I tried to chase it away but it ran into my garage where the back door was open & instead of hiding away just sat calmly looking back at me. 
So is there any tips to keep the cat away as on a very hot day like today i've had to shut the back door as i dont want a cat coming in whenever it fancies plus more importantly i would not like to lock up the garage & trap the cat inside. 

Thanks!


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oopps sound like my cats? Your not local to me are you? LOL

I dont think there is really anything you can do, Unless you knock on the neighbours doors and see if anyone owns the cat. If no one claims him / her then you can call your local RSPCA or Council and someone would be able to come out and take them back for micro-chipping ect..


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

If you are certain its not a stray (does it look healthy and well fed?) then there are a few things you can do...

Many cats have multiple homes, and it seems she's adopted you  - unless you want to encourage and semi adopt her then you will need to do something to discourage the little visitor 


There are things on the market to help discourage them coming into your garden - from pepper pellets to lion poo manure (good for the roses and no little cat will come near apparently)!

If she comes into the house or you want to move her on - use a water pistol, harmless but usually enough to deter an unwanted visitor.

Hope that helps


----------



## phila (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks, i've opened up the door again & i've put some cayenne pepper along under the door step for now, hopefully that will stop the cat going any further.

I did see that on a tv prog before about lion dung, knowing my luck i would attract a stray lion looking for love !


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Aww a kitty has adopted you! Cats can have a few homes, very fickle creatures they are!

xx


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

thompsonk said:


> Aww a kitty has adopted you! Cats can have a few homes, very fickle creatures they are!
> 
> xx


And there are a lot of upset owners who are devastated because they see neighbours encouraging their cat to stay. Just read other forums.

Yes, I know it is hard to discourage a cat once that cat has a fixation on coming in. But why not try to talk to its owner so you can come up with a strategy wherebey the cat is discouraged.


----------

